# Game 71, Bucks vs Knicks



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Teams: Bucks (28-42) vs. New York Knicks (35-36).
> 
> When: 6:30 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118622979.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Jennigns big game leads the Bucks to victory. Recap:

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118684859.html


----------

